# Superior Hobby shop service



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*Ordered a new DX3R spektrum radio from Science and Hobby in watervliet NY (518 272 9040 ) , came in before promised and they sold it to me at a awesome better than normal price . Thanks Dee and George for hookin me up . Dave Lareau*
*not sure if they ship but try them out if u need anything *


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

to the top for s&h


----------

